# Old stove missing parts



## sir james (Dec 7, 2011)

Recently moved into a new house with an old Coalbrookdale Darby in the basement,did a little research and found that the internals were definitely not original,no shaker grates and pieces of cut angle iron substituted in their place in order to hold logs for a fire.
Did more research and found this is not a cheap fix if the parts are even available.
I guess my main concern is whether this is something to be concerned about or am I fretting over nothing.
Don`t really plan on using this as my primary source of heat so it wouldn`t be seeing constant use.

Thanks for any info or opinions.


----------



## defiant3 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful old stove!!  If you don't intend to burn coal in it, the n you should be able to run it as is.  All that shaker grate stuff is for coal only, and many who burn wood in coal stoves find it helpful to cover the grate with some bind of plate to get better results from the wood, like longer burn times, etc.

So go for it!


----------



## coaly (Dec 7, 2011)

_The Darby stove is named after one of England's most historic industrial families. The Darby's ran Coalbrookdale from its inception in 1709 through the 1920's, providing the inspiration for many breakthroughs._


Most parts are still available for the Wenlocks, Severen, and Darby.

Here's Darby part number and 2009 list price. They have increased and current prices available online.  These are list, not dealer cost;
Baffle                         D316     60.00
Baffle Plate frame        D317    166.67
Firebar -carrier            D320     46.67
           -front               D357    179.50
           -upper (9 req.)  D353     19.10  ea.
           -lower (10 req)  D358     19.10  ea.
Flue Collar                   C1119   140.10
Grate  -wood (2 req)     D401      88.33
Liner     right                D308     190.00
            left                  D309     153.33
Rocker Bar (D319)       C111       60.00

Pictures of each part with current price here; just choose the stove from drop down.
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

www.woodmanspartsplus.com


----------



## sir james (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input,I guess I`m kind of weird when it comes to things being as near to original as possible.


----------



## coaly (Dec 11, 2011)

Not weird at all. I have a 1950 Ford tractor and 1921 Ford Model T that are both driven and still used. I find original parts for them, no aftermarket. Same as the steam engines and antique equipment I keep running. No hex head bolts, all industrial size hardware (heavy nuts) and square nuts where they belong. Many people cheat on grates, making them out of steel, but cast originals last longer and are thicker where they need to be to prevent sagging. Something you really can't make without pouring with iron.


----------



## webbie (Dec 11, 2011)

You should be fine if just burning wood here and there.......

That is a nice stove! We have a coalbrookdale bench with finely detailed castings. I'll post some pics sometime.


----------



## webbie (Dec 17, 2011)

Here are the pics of my Coalbrookdale Bench!

https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/MiscWoodpiles_Splitters_etc/benchdet.jpg.html

https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/MiscWoodpiles_Splitters_etc/bench1.jpg.html


----------

